# Harvest time?



## franco3420 (Aug 20, 2015)

My plants have been flowering, indoors, for 76 days. The trichomes, {I view them with a Radio Shack Microscope}, are clear to cloudy. When I view them at the end of the 12hour light cycle I notice they become mostly cloudy. I see no Ambers yet. Trying to figure out why the trichomes are taking so long to turn Amber. Is 76 days a normal amount of time? When we buy the seeds they say 8-10 weeks. I'm past that now. Any input would be great.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you checking with lights on?
Pull a leaf and look under natural light. They are done when you see what you want in Amber, milky,clear percentages.


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 20, 2015)

Pull a leaf or a bud?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 20, 2015)

Carry the pot out of your room and check it under natural/ normal lights, look in the buds they will start to Amber before the sugar leaves imo.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 20, 2015)

76 days is not bad for a 10 week. Seed companies tea are sketchy at best. They're all under optimal conditions! Trichs are the only way to tell when it's ready to give you the effect you want


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 21, 2015)

Good info, Thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2015)

franco3420 said:


> Pull a leaf or a bud?


 
Just clip a small leaf.  Put that on a hard surface and check the trichs under natural light.  I have never found that the buds amber up any faster than the little sugar leaves.


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 21, 2015)

I will try the leaf method. I use the microscope because I have been reading that checking the trichomes is the best method. This morning I noticed many more cloudy trichs. I imagine some will turn amber in the next few days/week. That's when I will harvest.
Thanks for the input everyone, I appreciate it.


----------

